# Lottery Dream Boats!! Post yours.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

OR


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

64' Bayliss and a 39' Yellowfin


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Garlington Landweer
Garlingtonyachts.com

61' Flybridge


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

My dream boat is an Everglades 435 Center Console.

http://www.evergladesboats.com/boat-model/435-center-console


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Calcutta 263


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ditto-big a** YF!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This one.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I only got five numbers.........


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I really want this one. I need a place to keep my helo.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

I want an Aircraft Carrier so all of my friends can go with me,,I will even take a grey one.....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

OKAY I FOUND IT!!!!!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Freeman's are bad ass. Buddy of mine is building a new 42, just sold his 37. Way outta my league barring lotto or my crypto current investments paying off LOL.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That boat is a beast, I can't even imagine how many GPH of gas it burns, my guess an insane amount.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Boat-Dude said:


> That boat is a beast, I can't even imagine how many GPH of gas it burns, my guess an insane amount.


LOL if you can afford the boat, you're not sweating the fuel burn:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

69' Spencer, love the way they move through rough water


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Garlington Landweer


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If I had lottery money. ..I like that Baltic work boat. Take a little bit of that industrial stuff off and out, add a few more comfortable options, then rig it for fishing. Awesome !


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

didnt find a picture. but a trawler house boat that would work good in the ICW. small enough i would need a crew. twin diesels with lots of range. towing a seavee270z to break off and fish in.









and a nice float plane to land in every uninhabited canadian lake and remote tropical cove i feel like.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My dream boat is the boat my little skiff was painted to match. 2018 32T Cape Horn Aquamist sides, white bottom 3" up the sides. Twin 300 Yamahas, EPS Steering, rear legs on the hardtop frame, and white powdercoat. 

But for now, and my current situation. I have my dreamboat. She just needs a new ETEC 30.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That randell craft is nice dude.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

This...


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

i found another i would add to the fleet.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW nice.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Love the Cats because of the stability. Not sure which one I would buy. I am also intrigued with the RIBs. Never been on one but they look rugged.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Outta the way peasants !


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

I’am with you, out of the way peasants, riding high that is my kind of boat....


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

Metal Shark

http://www.metalsharkboats.com/32fearlessgallery/


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

One that comes with calm seas and clear water. Other than that exactly what I have now. My little 20.6 wellcraft with the new G2. 150.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Any lottery boat would have to include lottery storage, lottery prep/recovery, lottery maintenance, and hot bikini-clad lottery deckhands.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.gradywhite.com/models/ce...ement+February+15+2018&utm_campaign=Evergreen

monster....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now this is badass!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ruade said:


> My dream boat is an Everglades 435 Center Console.
> 
> http://www.evergladesboats.com/boat-model/435-center-console



Gonna have to agree with this one. I rode shotgun on a trip to Tampa this past weekend to buy a boat. One of the conversations on the 10hr ride down was Lottery Boat. Mine was the Everglades 43. Or a big Freeman.


----------

